# table stain emergency



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

please help

i'm feeding my aunts cats/watering plants while she is away on hols 

few days ago i removed the celophane from a potted orchid, watered it, and placed it back on the wooden kitchen table....

dh has gone the past few days but this PM i went and to my horror i lifted up the plant and there is a dark circular mark where the pot has been  

OMG what have i done? like a lunatic i used a sponge and washed the table - and used the scourer side to wash the mark - but think i may have made it worse  

what do i do? they return tomorrow - and i'm terrified she will be   and say 'we bought this table for our wedding 50 years ago'  

please help


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

check on the internet there are website with tips for houdehold remmedies/emergencies.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

the remedy is mayo apparently   i'm too scared to try something else though....what if it gets worse  

i'll have a look in the morning - and then draft my will before i tell her 

thanks guys.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

try a tiny bit of the mayo as it can't be worse! where are kim and aggy when you need them. 
If not there are 'magic repair people' in the yellow pages who come round and touch up furniture etc and all you can do is offer to have it put right, and she'll probably say not to worry about it- nobody is hurt, and if she wanted to she could have put all the plants on the kitchen draining board for you to water them safely.
L x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

worse thing is the table is at least 30 years old (can remember it as a child) and i'm sure not really worth anything....has other marks on it - but nothing compares to the mother of all stains i've just made  

may try mayo with dh in the AM if i'm feeling brave  - otherwise we'll  

thanks!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

well i went this AM - and the big round stain is gone  

there is a bigger lighter patch where i scrubbed the table - but i figure it will ger 'lived on' again and no-one will notice....

THANKS ALL  i was freaking out


----------

